# Need advice on how to get lead out of barrel.



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jul 19, 2010)

My father bought some cheap ammo for my mother to shoot out of her .357 when she wanted to do a good bit of shooting. Well it has left a lot of lead in the barrel and it will not come out when we cleaned it like we always do. He stopped at gables and picked up some stuff that is supposed to remove the lead build up and it did not work. So what would yall suggest to get the build up of lead out?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## frankwright (Jul 19, 2010)

Go to the grocery store and buy a Copper Chore Boy or similar scrub pad. Be sure it is 100% copper.
Pull off a long strand and wrap it around a regular bronze bore brush.
Soak the bore with a good bore cleaner and then brush it with the wrapped bore brush.
That should take care of it.


----------



## ScottD (Jul 20, 2010)

What he said  - Chore boy Copper.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 20, 2010)

if you try another brand be sure it's copper as said...put a magnet to it


kroil works well as a soak prior to brushing.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 20, 2010)

Try some Barnes C-10, real strong.  LEt it soak in barrel for about 10 minutes then clean out real good.  The C-10 has a lot of amonia in it.  Follow it with Hoppes #9 solvent
to clean the C-10 out good, then behind all that with some heavy scrubbing with a copper wire brush.  This should get it out.  I'd then coat the barreel with a thin coat of oil
for storing


----------



## Ldgat (Jul 20, 2010)

Chore-Boy wrapped around a tight copper brush!  Usually only takes two or three passes


----------



## rbstern (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a Lewis Lead Remover kit.  It works really well.  When I first started casting my own bullets, I leaded some barrels pretty badly.  The Lewis kit cleaned up the mess.  

Chore Boy is cheaper, and if it works for you, use it.  But for really tough leading, short of an electro-chemical cleaning, the Lewis kit is the bees knees.


----------



## Richard P (Jul 21, 2010)

Just be careful while operating that cleaning rod. Vigorous scrubbing could allow you to pass the rod against the rifling at the muzzle and the crown. This is a place you want to protect against damage and wear. rp


----------



## Clarke123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Add my vote on the Copper Chore-Boy!

It got the big stuff out, but some of the lead was "welded" to the barrel because the previous owner of the pistol shot a mixture of lead and copper jacketed ... I think he shot the copper-jacketed rounds to clean out the lead after range sessions.

I got the "welded" on stuff out with my home-made electro-chemical kit (Basically a small diameter metal rod with rubber grommets on it to keep it from touching the barrel, non-sudsy household ammonia 50/50 with water, rod attached to positive end of flashlight battery, negative end to barrel).  "Google" and find better instructions as my posting links here usually gets me in trouble!


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 27, 2010)

Another vote for the Lewis Lead Remover kit, I use it in all my wheelguns that I shoot lead out of.

As a bonus, it's got a great attachment for getting lead off the forcing cone, as well.


----------



## Knotwild (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweets 7.62 or any of the copper removers recommended at Sinclair International (.com). To get all of the copper you will need to alternate with something like Hoppes. The copper is layered with the powder fowling and has to be cleaned out in layers. Scrub pads sound abrasive.


----------



## Clemson (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=21587/Product/LEWIS_LEAD_REMOVER

You need Brownells no. 516-100-038


----------



## jglenn (Aug 6, 2010)

+2 for the Lewis lead Remover


My kit is at least 35 years old and still the best way to remove lead(other than Mercury and that's not happening these days)


----------



## bowyer (Aug 6, 2010)

Run a patch with Kroil Oil, let it  work a few minutes and  follow up with the previously recommended Chore Boy wrapped bronze brush. Quick and effective way to significantly reduce cleaning time and leaves the bore spotless! Apply light coat of gun oil after cleaning since Kroil Oil is not protective.


----------



## bigt61 (Aug 7, 2010)

brake parts cleaner


----------



## Mojo^ (Aug 11, 2010)

bowyer said:


> Run a patch with Kroil Oil, let it  work a few minutes and  follow up with the previously recommended Chore Boy wrapped bronze brush. Quick and effective way to significantly reduce cleaning time and leaves the bore spotless! Apply light coat of gun oil after cleaning since Kroil Oil is not protective.



Ditto. I've plugged barrels and filled them with Kroil allowing them to soak a day or two before scrubbing. I've seen chuncks of lead break loose using this method.


----------

